# What hole size in pouch for 9.5mm / 3/8"



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

What hole size should I punch in my pouch for 9.5mm / 3/8" steel balls.

Thanks


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Do you mean for an ammo locator, or to attach your elastic?


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Deano 1 said:


> Do you mean for an ammo locator, or to attach your elastic?


Both, the elastic will be tbb


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

The pouches I sell on ebay have a 5/16 or 8mm hole for the elastic and a 3mm hole for the locator.

Have a look here.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171205384937?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

5-6mm I think is optimum.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

yep I use a 6mm hole in the centre and a 8mm tear drop punch for the band holes


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

For me, the answer to this question has two aspects:

First, I make the hole in the centre of the pouch in relation to the diameter of the ammo - holes for small ammo and large marble are, then, different.

(But making sure that the hole is not too large so that ammo "drops" in it.)

Second, I put into it something personal - when I place the ammo in the pouch I like to hold it for a moment so that my index finger presses the ammo and my thumb presses the pouch and that I "feel" the belly of the ammo under my thumb and through the pouch; this probably has to do something with my "making sure" that the ammo sits well in the pouch and I long for the moment when I will be so confident in myself as not to have to do it any more..

So I experiment but it boils down to diameters from 2,3,4.5, even 6 mm, and sometimes I am happy with it and sometimes I am not (too large holes and my accuracy suffers; too small holes and I do nto have "personal" touch with the ammo..

For this reason, probably, the thickness of the leather plays the role too.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I use a 4mm hole for attaching my bands and a 2mm centre locating hole.

Why 4mm ? It's the largest on my hole punch. Once the bands are pre stressed before tying, it works out to be about the perfect size and preserves as much strength in the pouch as possible.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

My pouches have 4mm for the bands and 4mm to center the ball, i shoot 7 and 8mm steel balls with it.


----------

